# Tearful evening



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Was good to meet so many of you in London before Christmas.  I'm just back from London so catchng up with the threads to see where everyone is at with their tx etc.  Hope you're all well.

Apologies for the self indulgence...I'm having a very tearful eve and think I need some e-hugs.  Just had first scan today in prep for ET next monday to find that my lining is too thin.  They've suggested to increase the oestrogen and rescan friday before deciding whether or not to proceed with ET.  Any advice, hugs and psychic womb wishes very gratefully recieved. 
Annaleahx


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Annaleah. 
I wasn't at the London meet, but just read your email and am so sorry to hear it's difficult for you at the moment. It's certainly not self indulgence - when you're facing difficult news, you need support and hugs.     

I hope the increased meds works and your lining is better on Friday!    

Take care 
OneStep


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Annaleah,

I didn't meet you either but read your message and am really sorry to hear the news of the scan. Hopefully the extra hormones will help. 

In the mean time I am sending you lots of      and definately heaps of psychic womb wishes!

BB x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

and loads of womb wishes...hope that lining gets thickening for you...a lot can happen in there in 3 days.  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Annaleah - it's only natural to have a tearful moment...                       

     that your lining behaves 
Take care mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Annaleah         

Hope the meds do the trick and Fridays scan brings you good news     

Think we all need a good   sometimes, think we'd go completely insane with all this if we didn't let it out.

Take care    x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Annaleah, 

Sending you a big cyber  

So sorry to hear you've having a difficult time of it at the moment, hope things improve with your lining by the next scan

I think it's brazil nuts that are supposed to be good for the lining, but don't quote me on that. JJ is usually really good with that sort of thing

Good luck, take care, and I have my fingers firmly crossed for your next scan
More hugs,    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

thanks all...hugs very well received. Been pampered this eve.  A friend has fed me and has brazil nuts at the ready.  I'm now gonna put my energy into writing a complaint letter to ofcom for a mobile contract i've been missold....arrrgggh (it's one way to absorb my arrrrrggh-ness)
xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Annaleagh

      Hope that your lining sorts itself out in time.  There is still time before you rescan.  

Take care of yourself - hope the letter writing helps  

Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Annaleah I have just PM'd you hun, take care and really hope it all goes ok, your E2 levels are very good
L x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Annaleah -      .

Yes brazil nuts are good for lining - i find the chocolate covered ones especially useful   
hope your lining thickens up nicely for fri and you can go ahead with ET as planned

r  x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

hurrah for chocolate brazil nuts......I eat so many of them that I am starting to look like one!  

Annaleah....   for better news at next scan! 

lol

...Winky


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Annaleah


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Annaleah   .   that the increased dose of meds helps to thicken the lining by Friday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Annaleah - I am so sorry to hear that you are having a difficult time.     to keep you going until Friday.  Keep on eating those brazil nuts and keep your tummy warm.  I went round with some of those sticky heat pads on my tum and they worked a treat.  They will also keep you lovely and warm in this cold weather.

Best of luck

Sima


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Annaleah, only just saw your message.  So sorry to hear you are feeling down.    It's amazing how linings can turn around so try to keep positive.  You will have some precious little embies aboard in no time I'm sure.   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Big e-hug Annaleah 

Sending lots of positive thickening vibes your way   

Let us know how you get on a Friday hun
Love
Misti xx


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope the re-scan goes well tomorrow Anna-Leah      

Muddy


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi Anna-Leah...hope its thickened up nice and good!
xx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

thanks all for the hugs.  Repeat endo scan yesterday went well...lining has magically grown to 8.4mm so they were happy to proceed  
They'll thaw embies on Monday and hopefully take them to blast if they're good enough or call me sooner for an earlier transfer.  So i'm just   the all looks good next week.
Annaleah x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done. That is excellent news.    

Keep up the good work with the brazil nuts and keep your tummy warm.  Good luck for Monday.

Love  Sima


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Sima - I was singing quite loudly all the way back from Cambridge yesterday.  Just got to start progesterone this eve which I never taken before so that should be fun -i've heard it can cause cramping and some not so nice side effects.  I've never allowed myself to look into all the things you are /aren't supposed to do when pregnant as I never really believed i'd get this far - so I guess I can allow myself to start doing that as hopefully will be on 2ww by this time next week.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Annaleah - fab news on lining!!! Al the best for next week            
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Annaleah, great news about the lining  . Good luck for next week  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Fantastic news  -    and good luck for next week

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Annaleah I 'm delighted for you on the lining.  I never had any adverse side effects from cyclogest. Best of Luck 

L x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Fantastic news Annaleah - hoep all goes well with ET

Misti x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

great news Anna-Leah!  Hope the embies get back in soon and you're on the 2WW before you know it 

xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Annaleah, great news re your lining!    Good luck with the transfer (very exciting!)


----------

